# Heartbroken



## eggplantlady (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, my new low tech tank has been up and running for about a month. I've got a cory in there and 5 hand raised Dalmatian platy fry. My old, non-planted tank has the parents, other adolescent fry, a rubber nosed pleco, and my favorite 2 1/2 year old beautiful tetras.

I came home a little while ago, and all of the fish in the old tank have died. The heater malfunctioned and basically cooked them. I have waited so long to get their new home ready and knew they were going to love a natural environment. I am really heartbroken.:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this. Not much you can do now but a heater controller is a really good investment. Inkbird is a sponsor on tpt and has some good controllers, I have three of them currently. They are having a giveaway for one of their controllers. I will see if I can find the thread and see if the giveaway is still open. Again sorry to hear you lost your pets.

Bump: The giveaway ended yesterday.


----------



## eggplantlady (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks thedood, I didn't know there was such a thing. I'm going to order one asap.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Here is a review I did on the Inkbird ITC-308S http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/1050041-inkbird-itc-308s-review.html

If you dont need cooling inkbird makes another model as well, I think it is the 306.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

what make/model was the heater? I try to avoid the brands that have those problems. I've heard of that happening with the small aqeon heaters.

Sorry to hear of your loss.I hate when even one fish dies.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I'm sorry. :frown2:


----------



## eggplantlady (Jun 21, 2010)

It was a Tetra, Smooch. I found the original box to which I had attached the receipt and it was 5 1/2 years old. I had no idea that it was that old, so now, I can add guilt to my sorrow. I have put an Aqueon in my new planted tank, but will replace that with something that will automatically cut the power if it gets too hot. I live in Georgia so I'm not worried about no heat should it get cut off while we are out of town.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Stay away from the tetra heaters like the plague. There are reports of those things exploding and blowing the bottom out of the tank.


----------



## eggplantlady (Jun 21, 2010)

I just didn't know...


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

thedood said:


> Stay away from the tetra heaters like the plague. There are reports of those things exploding and blowing the bottom out of the tank.


I wouldn't say it's just tetra, absolutely every heater can break. My Eheim Jager went mad and heated tank to 37C. Fish were lucky enough and made it alive. Controller is a way to go or you can buy two really weak heaters. Never trust ANY heater. Even Jager.


----------



## inkbird (May 18, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. As thedood mentioned, temperature controller may be a good choice for heater. We, Inkbird, specialize in temperature controller. If you have any questions, can PM us and we can give you advice.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

thedood said:


> Stay away from the tetra heaters like the plague. There are reports of those things exploding and blowing the bottom out of the tank.


There was a recall on the models involved. So it probably isn't a brand wide thing.



> The company has issued the following statement:
> 
> "For 65 years Tetra has prided itself on providing high quality food, care and equipment to you, as fishkeepers, allowing maximum enjoyment when it comes to the hobby you love.
> 
> ...


Even Hydor recalled a heater recently....


----------



## valthegreat (Jun 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your loss...too bad. Now get some new fish and heat controller...


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah loosing fish sucks but on the bright side you get to find some new ones. I've been keeping fish for 25 years. I try to stay positive about loosing fish or I'd quit the hobby. 

I lost some beautiful rose line sharks about a month ago. I had them for almost 3 years. I was swapping out my substrate and put them in a 5 gallon bucket. I lost 3 of the 6 I had.

I've had heater malfunctions in the past. I've had the most problems with Aqueon heaters. I switched to Fluval so far so good the past few years. I had a Aqueon heat explode in my tank. I had another boil my fish. I had a 3rd just quit working.


----------



## eggplantlady (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I bought the Inkbird controller and added some new fish. Life goes on...


----------



## AquaHobbyist (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this, but glad that you got some new fish. Losing fish is always hard, especially ones that have stayed with you for so long. Love to see photos of your new tank set up!


----------

